
Are Amazon and Wal-Mart Laying the Foundations for Socialism? - bwestergard
http://machineryquestion.com/notes/peoples-republic
======
bediger4000
I was prepared for this article to be a ridiculous, illuminati- and qanon-
reference laden steaming pile of nonsense. It is not.

> Some firms, notably Walmart and and Amazon, are so “vast” that they are in
> every important respect “planned economies” like the former Soviet Union.

This article appears to be a thoughtful critique of a long-form article from
"Jacobin". It's worth a read. You will have to elsewhere for steaming piles of
Qanonsense, however.

